# Attn Arizona Haunters



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

Azhaunters.com. We are gearing up for a 3-axis skull build right now.


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

*AZ Project Meeting March 28th*

We set the date for the 3 axis Project Build for March 28th. 

www.azhaunters.com has the details and location. 

Thank you.


----------

